
San Francisco Leaders Approve Ban on Cashless Stores - bifrost
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/05/07/san-francisco-considers-ban-cashless-stores-amazon-go/
======
magicnubs
What are the arguments for and against this measure? I'd imagine that (some)
businesses don't want to have to accept cash because it's a hassle and
securing/handling cash costs time/money. And the government doesn't want
people to be forced to go through an intermediary (i.e. a bank) to be able to
participate in marketplace?

~~~
bifrost
They already force people to use plastic for EBT/Foodstamps so I think they're
trying to protect people who're marginalized, but they're not.

------
bifrost
TLDR; I think my city leaders are completely wrong on this and their anti-
progress stance is terrible. San Francisco needs to a beacon of progress and
not a pothole on the way to advancing society.

~~~
staticautomatic
Spoken like someone who has never been poor.

~~~
bifrost
Even the poor in SF can pay via plastic.

